# Replacement Clutch



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been looking into the potential cost of having a new clutch fitted to our Peugeot 2.8td (2003 model). Appx 65,000 miles. At times I get some bad clutch judder, especially when the engine is cold.

So far garages have been quoting around £1000. I am told that the "official" estimated labour time is just over 11 hours.

Has anyone had a replacement clutch fitted to this model- and what was the cost?

Thanks


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My camper, same engine as yours developed clutch slip on way to spain, I sourced a clutch from an internet based factors £90.00 my local garage fitted it for me £165. I know after being in the trade that the price was excellent and not everybody will be able to get it done for that money, but I think £1K is plenty of money.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Sideways, even allowing for garage labour rates, £1k sounds a bit OTT.

Try and find a local independent who could do the job.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Taking the pi** 
What is wrong with good honest work for honest pay these days :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its a bit like buffets in hotels, they are a tenner a head UNTILL the word "Wedding" is mentioned and suddenly the cost doubles.

I would say your quote is waaay over the top. Find a small independent guy and have a good natured haggle!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Try getting a price from a clutch specialist like Mr Clutch. At least it will give you a reference point even if you don't use them.

JohnW


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps not directly comparable, but a mate here in Spain has recently had the clutch changed on his Ducato 2.8 JTD.....640 euros for the 3 part set, and replacement gearbox oil. That was a cash deal at an independent garage, but the clutch was a decent brand (Valeo).


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Its certainly a big job , but not that big .I would say £400-500 is about right in the UK
but that depends on what clutch is fitted . Valeo is the best as its OEM.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Not a dual mass flywheel is it?


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Re Message from Bill Creer.
Not a dual mass flywheel as far as I know.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As hourly rates in France are much lower it would pay you to take the Newhaven to Dieppe ferry and get it done over here.

Ray.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

DMF was only on Multijet engines 2006 on


----------



## AdieL (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1825266.html#1825266


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would you like to get a quote for a 2007 model Fiat clutch in France Ray. if cheap will do that idea myself.

cabby


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I see you are in West Sussex, give A J Parker a ring in Bognor, he replaced my Boxer clutch (an older model though.) I seem to remember the price was a little less than £600. He works on plenty of vans too, not bargain basement but reliable.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

nipperdin said:


> I have been looking into the potential cost of having a new clutch fitted to our Peugeot 2.8td (2003 model). Appx 65,000 miles. At times I get some bad clutch judder, especially when the engine is cold.
> 
> So far garages have been quoting around £1000. I am told that the "official" estimated labour time is just over 11 hours.
> 
> ...


If your Pug is the same as a Ducato?

http://www.fiatalfadealerparts.co.u...ce-fiat-ducato-motor-home-2-8-clutch-kit.html


----------

